# Skill Thread



## vaibhavtek (Jan 14, 2008)

Now this thread is for those members who want to show their *skill of playing* to other members of this Forum...!!!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif

Just use *ZD soft game recorder, FRAPS, Game Cam, SnagIt *and other software for recording and making video.

After making video just convert that file into DivX format.
It usually do 1/20 size of the video.

Just make ur video of the skill and compress and upload to any site like youtube.com etc etc and *give the link to access ur skill video*...!!

Currently I am playing *NFS:MW and now creating a video to show my skill to others*...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif

Just try to upload video of the games which are in top 50 or some recently published game or some known(popular) game.

Just give only ur own video donot copy video from other sites and paste the link here saying thats it ur video...!!

I and other members (gamers) will always search on net that this video is previously on net or not..???

*If other members think that this thread is helpful then plz encourage mods to make this post a sticky one.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/40a.gif*

*Mods from my side plz make this post a sticky one.*


----------



## hullap (Jan 14, 2008)

ok then i have to make a vid on my ps2 of PES 2008


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 14, 2008)

^^ ya make then upload and give the link.
and if u think this post can be sticky just edit ur post and write that u want this post to be sticky so that mods be encourage to make this post a sticky one...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 14, 2008)

~edited~


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 14, 2008)

Well 'll ned a camcorder coz i'm quite good at burnout dominator(PS2) .

Btw , statistically speaking i've managed a multiplier of 26X in Burnout Dominator.

You get 1X when you drain your boost bar completely without crashing and driving dangerously . Similarly , do it once again and you get 2X ..... uptil 26X


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 14, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> Well 'll ned a camcorder coz i'm quite good at burnout dominator(PS2) .
> 
> Btw , statistically speaking i've managed a multiplier of 26X in Burnout Dominator.
> 
> You get 1X when you drain your boost bar completely without crashing and driving dangerously . Similarly , do it once again and you get 2X ..... uptil 26X


 

just make video and upload and give link.


----------



## kayos (Jan 14, 2008)

yeah it will be fun if people come up with videos pretty often..
i will try to put few myself .. 
MY GREAT SKILLS IN CS n NFS...  are they in top 50 how will i know??
better put the list here somewhere....


----------



## Faun (Jan 14, 2008)

nice thread


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 14, 2008)

So, mods as all other members like this thread and soon (1 - 2 days) I and other members will post video so plz make this post a sticky one.



kayos said:


> yeah it will be fun if people come up with videos pretty often..
> i will try to put few myself ..
> MY GREAT SKILLS IN CS n NFS...  are they in top 50 how will i know??
> better put the list here somewhere....


 

I have edited my 1st post in this thread:-

*Just try to upload video of the games which are in top 50 or some recently published game or some known(popular) game.*

So just make video , upload and give link.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 14, 2008)

yes nice thread  
sticky kiya jaye


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2008)

Dude there is already such a thread for this purpose. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47692


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 15, 2008)

^^ 

I think this post should be used rather than that because in this thread I had written:-

*Just try to upload video of the games which are in top 50 or some recently published game or some known(popular) game.
*

*Just give only ur own video donot copy video from other sites and paste the link here saying thats it ur video...!! (in that thread user publish other video and some publish other video which was already published and they say that the videos was their skill)
*

*I and other members (gamers) will always search on net that this video is previously on net or not..??? (but in that thread there were many which was copy pasted)*

I think other members who had replied know that there is a thread like that but doesnot matches completly with my thread it only matches 10%

So, they have replied and encourgae the mods to make this post a sticky one.

_Members just donot wait for anything upload videos, give link and show us ur skill to others members of this forum.

*I had made 1 video yesterday and today or tommorrow will give link so that u can know my skill of playing games.....*_


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 15, 2008)

*Upload Given..!!*

*I had given my videos to upload in google vidoes..!!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif*
*As soon it will upload (google processing complete), I will give link (URL) in this thread to access my video.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif*


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 15, 2008)

err... that was weirdest reason I ever heard...!  Anyways all the best for your thread..!


----------



## Garbage (Jan 15, 2008)

Not a single link till now


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jan 15, 2008)

There are a lot of other threads that are stickied at the moment, so I dont see how we can add more without cluttering it up. Besides, one day of activity can not warrant a thread to make it to the sticky section.

If people keep posting, then that shall be enough in itself to keep on the top of the heap. So as of now, no stickying but we shall see about it a couple of weeks from now.


----------



## Who (Jan 15, 2008)

No offense but this guy actually thinks sticking a thread is actually an achivement, look vaibhavtek there is no big deal in sticking a thread , most of thread are stick because they are posted many times in the forum for the same purpose so all in all its not a big deal, its just decrease spam most of the time.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 16, 2008)

*Cricket 2007 1 over runs*

Now in this video i have played agains *South Africa (Second Hardset Team) in 5 (hardest) difficulty and scored 32 runs by smashing 4 sixs and 2 fours* in an over.

*Here is my video link:-*
Cricket 2007 1 over runs

*To view video more clearly just click on Collapse Frame at the right top of the window.*

If u like this video then just download it...!!!

*I will soon post another video in 2-3 days.*


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 16, 2008)

user just say did you like the video...??


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> user just say did i like the video...??



yes u did like the video !

Else u wouldnt hav posted it in first place


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 16, 2008)

error in writting it must be "user just say did you like the video...??" *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/yes.gif

ya T159 did u like the video..??


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> error in writting it must be "user just say did you like the video...??" *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/yes.gif
> 
> ya T159 did u like the video..??


Am on NU plan so will watch it in unlimited hours  and give the rating.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 16, 2008)

ok but donot forget.


----------



## kayos (Jan 16, 2008)

i cant watch it from my office as its access is denied... 
but must be a good one only ..
will reply again when i seee it...
keep posting more..


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 16, 2008)

kayos said:


> i cant watch it from my office as its access is denied...
> but must be a good one only ..
> will reply again when i seee it...
> keep posting more..


 
ok


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice video vaibhavtek, but the Video Quality is Very Poor......
and about making this thread sticky, there is already other thread runnning


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ thanks for repling

regarding sticky see here

And even *ctrl_alt_del *has aggread. vbmenu_register("postmenu_721268", true);


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

This thread is hardly active, why should it be stickied?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ who said hardly active..???

what abt my video..


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> ^^ who said hardly active..???
> 
> what abt my video..


You started this thread and you are the only guy to post video, how do you call it "active"?


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes, this thread : *thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77391
has many uploads unlike this thread which has only 1 made by u?
and u can post the videos on that thread and making a thread Sticky is not a big deal after all and if u upload ur savegame to that thread ur name wont be changed rather ur work would be appreciated as it has lots of hits.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 17, 2008)

Vaibhavtek, Use a POLL and conduct a survey ...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 17, 2008)

^^ ok will make a thraed in Chit Chat section and aftrer making will give a link here.


----------



## kayos (Jan 17, 2008)

let there be two threads .. sticky or no sticky .. it will be useful only if it satys on top and then it wont need to be sticky-ed...
have fun with videos and keep posting more n more..
have some good discussions and hits will increase wherever people find it..


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2008)

The video was awesome !!!

Though commentary was gay


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 18, 2008)

^^ thanks for repling
i will post another video in 2 days.
Someone plz make video and upload and give link.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 22, 2008)

lol....this thread has so many chops for the OP.......no offence though.....I will post my video for FEAR, COD2 etc I have them in my personal video lib.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 22, 2008)

^^ hurry hurry just post here.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 22, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> ^^ hurry hurry just post here.



hehe paitence m in office now ...wait till evening......


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 22, 2008)

^^ ok


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 22, 2008)

*Upload Given*

I had made a video of game NFS:MW and soon will post the link here so that u can see my skill...!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 22, 2008)

*Need For Speed : Most Wanted*

Hi Friends,

In this video i have played *Need For Speed:Most Wanted*.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif

I have played a milestones->photo ticket *(Blacklist #5)*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28a.gif*

In this milestone u have to travel at a speed of *more than 186 MPH.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif*

*I have done it sucesfully..!!!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif*

*i.ytimg.com/vi/0IDKlR0Cdrk/default.jpg
NFS:MW Photo Ticket


Plz reply that whether u like the video or not...??*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41a.gif


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Need For Speed : Most Wanted*



vaibhavtek said:


> I have played a milestones->photo ticket *(Blacklist #5)*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28a.gif*
> 
> In this milestone u have to travel at a speed of *more than 186 MPH.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif*
> 
> *I have done it sucesfully..!!!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif*



no offence, but is that what you call *Skill*?

a mere PhotoTicket?

i thought you'd  show us some 10-20 cop ownage.

if you had not used the NoS, then it can be called  somewhat a skill

btw, no sound too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2008)

no offence, but is that what you call *Skill*?

a mere PhotoTicket?

i thought you'd  show us some 10-20 cop ownage.

if you had not used the NoS, then it can be called  somewhat a skill

btw, no sound too


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, there is no sound.
The  quality is poor.
and Photo Ticket is far tooo Easy 
Show something like pursuit (in heat level 4) etc. etc.
OR any hard race in d game.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 22, 2008)

@Vaibhav:

no offence, but is that what you call *Skill*?

a mere PhotoTicket?

i thought you'd  show us some 10-20 cop ownage.

if you had not used the NoS, then it can be called  somewhat a skill

btw, no sound too


And why are you praising your own video in youtube?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Need For Speed : Most Wanted*



s18000rpm said:


> no offence, but is that what you call *Skill*?
> 
> a mere PhotoTicket?
> 
> ...


 
i had also done 10-20 cops chase will post that after 3-4 days.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 28, 2008)

@ Harry Potter & sam9s

where are ur videos.

NFS:MW 10-20 cops chase video - coming soon.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 7, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> @ Harry Potter & sam9s
> 
> where are ur videos.
> 
> NFS:MW 10-20 cops chase video - coming soon.


 

I came to know that due to Harry Potter exams he is unable to make videos he will make some (5 to 6 video) after exams and will give link on 1st April.

And also due to my exams I am not able to make video but will make videos and give link till 10th March..

*What abt sam9s..???*

*Is there no one another who had made any video..???*

hey *s18000rpm *do u have any skilled video..???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 7, 2008)

Strange ,s18000rpm is continuously posting videos in this thread.Dunno why isn't he posting them here.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47692&page=4


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ correctly said btw do u have any skilled video...??

hey *s18000rpm *make some video and post here.


----------



## tech_devil (Mar 8, 2008)

*Need For Speed Most Wanted Vaibhav vs Bull Race*

As the title of this post *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif*Need For Speed Most Wanted Vaibhav vs Bull Race **gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gifsuggest u what I am talking of.

Yes *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif, some videos I have made while racing with Bull are on there way.


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry for the bump, but I couldn't resist. 

tech_devil surely was vaibhavtek.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 23, 2009)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

vaibhavtek....rocks..... hahahahahaha.... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 24, 2009)

Those were the days


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Those were the days


hmmm what happened? Missing vaibhavtek or something else?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 24, 2009)

hmmmm.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/29.gif
Dard mein bhi ye labb muskura jate hai, beete lamhe hume jab bhi yaad aata hai... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 24, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Those were the days



mmnnnn


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 24, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Missing vaibhavtek


Ya kinda,he is still here but not half as funny.This forum used to be a lot of fun and full of knowledge a year or two back.


----------



## zyberboy (Mar 24, 2009)

lolz...added to vaibhavtek thread collection


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ya kinda,he is still here but not half as funny.


If you would have been following the Urban Terror thread & playing UrT, then perhaps you would have known that he is now twice funny as he was.  



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> This forum used to be a lot of fun and full of knowledge a year or two back.


Agreed.


----------

